# Street Amphetamines and Depersonalization?



## Nutmegp (Oct 11, 2011)

I have yet to introduce myself on this forum and I am grateful to the people who are commited to helping others, it's a great community







Onto the topic. I was smoking weed regularly, it became once a day almost and I soon found myself in a state where I had no money to buy more weed. I got past this stage and went 3 weeks without touching the stuff, I was going to a mate's house and bought a gram of some preety nice weed, I smoked half in a joint and was blown away by the sensations I was feeling. I felt like I was leaving my body and that I was living life through a slide show with empty slides between each one. I was tripping out basically and had extreme anxiety and was really hot. The next day I could not eat at all, I was feeling awful basically, this went away after a week or so and 2 weeks later after not touching weed I smoked another joint and the same thing happened. This was mid spring this year and ever since I have been depersonalized. The DP is more affecting my memory and is just making me feel tired alot, I will look down at the floor and when I look up my memory of looking at the floor will feel hazy and I will question whether I ever looked at the floor. Anywas, on saturday me and a mate got hold of some amphetamines (speed) and I snorted a bit, I felt amazing for the first time ever. I ended up doing about 0.3g that night and I felt so real for once. For the past few days since sunday I have felt extrememely tired and had stomach aches but it has gone now, I didn't feel more depersonalized. I was wondering though, I am so happy about having a drug I can take without it making me trip out that I want to be doing this for partys etc. (wont be enough to affect my health and I hear if you go too long on speed it can cause brain damage) but I was wondering if taking this will worsen of prolong my DP? It doesn't feel like it's affected it at all and I am very happy about this, my DP is pretty mild and its only sometimes that I will lose focus and will be staring into space and suddenly I will feel anxious for 2 secs or so and will kinda slip out of reality for a millisecond then will be fine. Please answer my questions with knowledge and not just guessing, it will make me happy if I can do this stuff with no consequences


----------



## Nutmegp (Oct 11, 2011)

Will speed prolong dp* on the subheading, sorry


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, speed will prolong your DP.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

just do it occasionally, alcohol will probably be worse to dp than using speed the odd time, if it makes you feel real and able to be yourself then take it occasionally at partys or whatever. when mephedrone was legal last year it was great i could actually be myself and talk to people and made lots of friends while taking it with alcohol.

but i wouldnt encourage you to take any drugs too often, especially alcohol, of all drugs i may have tried since having dp alcohol has given me the worst hangover by far, its so fucked up that its the one thats legal haha

You should stay off everything for a few months to see if there a good improved in your dp and with a bit of luck it might even go away, and if it doesnt then you may as well go out and enjoy yourself every now and then.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

that is *NOT* a good idea. 1. it's terribly addictive, that high you felt will never feel as good as the first time. 2. it's gonna mess with your body. you do not want to go through withdrawl. they make things illegal for a *reason*.

*no one* should start recreational drugs to get rid of symptoms. or anything else for that matter


----------

